# Heat press vinyl onto nylong lunch bags with insullation



## personalazeit (Nov 5, 2009)

I am successful using the right vinyl with nylons and have no issues with nylon melting... HOWEVER, the customer gave me those lunch bags that are nylon on the outside, and insullation filled and almost vinyl or plastic like insullation... Well, it melts to itself on the inside. I'm trying to be creative with teflon paper... Anyone done this successfully yet???


----------



## personalazeit (Nov 5, 2009)

using a cut-up mouse pad on the inside helped the melting issue on the inside of the bag.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I would use a silicone rubber and cut it to fit the inside of your bags. Vendors sell this. It is basically the same material as the rubber padding on the base of your heat press.


----------



## DesignLabAL (Oct 25, 2011)

I know this is kind of an older post, but I just wanted to say thanks for the tip. I'm about to have to do some of these and I'm sure I would have ruined a few if I hadn't read this first. What type of heat press material works best?


----------



## BB Geo (Dec 15, 2011)

DesignLabAL said:


> I know this is kind of an older post, but I just wanted to say thanks for the tip. I'm about to have to do some of these and I'm sure I would have ruined a few if I hadn't read this first. What type of heat press material works best?


Vinyl: Thermoflex plus
Laser Paper: Specialty Paper


----------



## DesignLabAL (Oct 25, 2011)

BB Geo said:


> Vinyl: Thermoflex plus
> Laser Paper: Specialty Paper


Awesome. Thanks


----------



## JoshEllsworth (Dec 14, 2005)

I don't believe Thermoflex Plus is recommended for nylon. They have another material for this - Thermoflex Xtra.

From the Stahls' line we would recommend Gorilla Grip II for this application.


----------

